# 8LB 2OZ bass from Mosquito



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

APRIL FOOLS !!!!!! someone had to do it.


----------



## Bass'n Jim (Jan 29, 2009)

Sure had me going!!!


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

You must of had your boat cow tipped.....


----------

